

Ask HN: We think micro-stock is broken, please rate our 3 ideas... - rik1shah

http://quillu.com/stock  - easy discovery using social graph and image analysis to rank algorithmically.<p>http://quillu.com/marketplace - 99designs for microstock<p>http://quillu.com/news - sell your Instagram pics<p>http://quillu.com redirects randomly to one of the three links above, is this a good idea for "a/b/c testing"?<p>Thanks very much, all feedback appreciated, please be as brutal as you like :)
Thanks Rik
======
rik1shah
With clickable links...

<http://quillu.com/stock> <http://quillu.com/marketplace>
<http://quillu.com/news>

